

Ask HN: Collecting user registration details: At beginning OR End? - codegeek

Sorry about the vague title. I could not frame this question better in the title. Anyway, here is my question:<p>The App<p>---------<p>Lets say my app lets you create a resume online where you will enter your details of job history etc etc.<p>My question is: Is it a better idea to let them first create the resume and if they are happy with the results, THEN let them register on the site in order to save the resume?<p>OR<p>Let them register right away and THEN let them enter the details.<p>From a UX point of view, which one is more recommended ?
======
iurisilvio
Give as much as you can without registration. This way, you lose some valuable
information about the user, but it is really better from a UX point of view.

